# Slowdown issues



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I (and some other people I asked) are having some slowdown issues with the site. Not everyone, but it seems to be a routing issue. If I connect at home, I am slow. If I connect thru the VPN with endpoint somewhere else in FL, speedy. VPN with endpoint in Altanta, slow. I have not tried other endpoints.

This is reproducible on my desktop and phone. For now I am just using the VPN, but figured you'd want to know.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Naughty firewall...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Spank it!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Seems OK now, thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, it seems that Sucuri, our proxy firewall service provider, was having issues as I could not get into even their site to check the firewall status. Seems to have been corrected now.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think they are at it again.  Seeing same behavior again.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I am too. Long pauses while loading threads.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, same thing with them. I will need to send out a note about it. It does not seems to be just our account as when I try to go login to my portal on their site, I can't reach it. So it is on their side for sure.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Just after I posted that I was seeing the slowdown it again things went back to normal. 

Hopefully this is their final fix for the problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

having slowdown issues again this morning, thread links and pages timing out before loading, broken images that eventually appear after 2 or 3 refreshes, feature windows not loading, etc.

it appears to only be affecting tcf, i've tested other sites without issues, and my internet speeds are normal.


----------

